# Grado SR325e Headphones for CM



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

These are some of the best cans I've had for classical listening. Great sound!

Highly recommended!


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

How do these compare to the similarly priced Sennheisers, like the HD600's (my headphones of choice)?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

wkasimer said:


> How do these compare to the similarly priced Sennheisers, like the HD600's (my headphones of choice)?


I've had SH on ear momentum's and these blow those away. I've never had HD600s so I can't comment. The Grados are open back which makes for better sound, but best used in quiet rooms.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I use Sony MDR-Z1R, so my headphone budget is tapped out for the next decade or so


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

dang and I felt fancy with my Sony 1000 XM3s 


I've been eyeing a nice set of bookshelf speakers for the TV and phono, though.


----------



## WNvXXT (Nov 22, 2020)

I use my SR325e for my pt sessions on the Concept 2 rowing machine. Great sound.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I've had SH on ear momentum's and these blow those away. I've never had HD600s so I can't comment. The Grados are open back which makes for better sound, but best used in quiet rooms.


I had Momentums (fairly early models) and they sound nothing like my 650s, which are similar to the 600s. For one thing the Momentums I had were closed back. Based on a quick glance of photos on line, it seems that they all are. And for my taste mine were bass-heavy. The 650s are open back, and the bass is just fine.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

fbjim said:


> dang and I felt fancy with my Sony 1000 XM3s
> 
> I've been eyeing a nice set of bookshelf speakers for the TV and phono, though.


Sony's noise-cancelers sound great. I used the first generation (MDR-1000X) before I upgraded to wired cans. They still sound great when I'm out and about.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

I can say from experience Grado phono cartridges also have a superior sound.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

The Grado SR325e are one of the best values in headphones on the market.

I've heard quite a few headphones in that price range, I would have to agree, the Grados are about the best (most accurate).

And let me add, that even thought they've been around for a while, they have yet to be bettered by newer designs by other companies.


----------

